# Is anybody else drooling over the new Fuji X-E1?



## Bob Howland (Sep 7, 2012)

That is the style camera that Canon should introduce for their M system, together with some very high quality but small and fast zoom and prime lenses.

Also, is it my imagination or does the M-system lens mount have one more pin than the EF lens mount, perhaps for controlling lens zoom from the body?


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 7, 2012)

Not really, The EOS M can use all my existing lenses when it's released. Why bother?

As long as I have manual control, the camera doesn't matter much.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 7, 2012)

.
It's a nice size and look, but you'd have to get a few light years down the road to induce "drooling" for me.

While dpreview was talking about autofocus in this quote:

"We're not convinced it can yet match the very best of its mirrorless peers, but Fujifilm has made a step in the right direction, and that has to be applauded."

I'd suggest it's a good overall summary of the product.

It's just one more faltering step on the the industry's way to more useful picture making machinery.


----------



## EvilTed (Sep 7, 2012)

"It's a nice size and look, but you'd have to get a few light years down the road to induce "drooling" for me."

Really? Have you ever shot one?

I have the X-Pro1 with the 35mm (53mm equivalent) and the 18mm (28mm equivalent).
It's a fantastic camera and I much prefer it to my 5D MK3 with ANY L lens I own.
The fact that it can even come close in image quality to the MK3 is staggering.

It a wonderful walk around camera, perfect for street photography, takes amazing portraits and the fact that Fuji can make such an incredible lens in the 35mm and sell it for $600 compared to $1500+ for Canon's 50 L 1.2 (which is soft everywhere compared to the Fuji) is something to be admired.

There is a big firmware upgrade available on September 18th that supposedly cures the autofocus ills, card writing speed and everything else people complained about.

With the XE-1, they are going to kill every other mirror-less offering out there because they are going to give you X-Pro 1 features for $1000 rather than $1700.

Canon M, that's no better than a Nikon J IMHO...

ET

Lots of professionals switching from DSLRs to Fuji here: http://www.scoop.it/t/fuji-x-pro1


----------



## JoeDavid (Sep 7, 2012)

It is just another manufacturer's entry that makes the EOS M look stupid. It has an EVF and built-in popup flash. At least in other parts of the world, Canon is including the external flash with the camera (not here in the US). The Fuji X-E1 kit also includes a 28-80 equivalent f2.8-4 zoom instead of the usual f3.5-5.6 uber slow zooms that most include...


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 7, 2012)

The 2.8-4 zoom is indeed killer, and indeed got me excited. Why pay nearly the same for the worthless 3.5-5.6 madness?!?!? 50mm at 5.6 is not very attractive for much. Drop it down to f4, and things begin to separate from the background...


----------



## Woody (Sep 7, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> Really? Have you ever shot one?



So, what ultrawide lens, 100 mm macro lens or telephoto lens can you stick onto the x-e1 or x-pro1? 



EvilTed said:


> The fact that it can even come close in image quality to the MK3 is staggering



What software do you use to process the RAW files? Or do you only shoot in jpeg? 



EvilTed said:


> It a wonderful walk around camera, perfect for street photography, takes amazing portraits and the fact that Fuji can make such an incredible lens in the 35mm and sell it for $600 compared to $1500+ for Canon's 50 L 1.2 (which is soft everywhere compared to the Fuji) is something to be admired.



Errr... can you name one Fuji lens that offers the same depth of field as the 50 f/1.2L?



EvilTed said:


> With the XE-1, they are going to kill every other mirror-less offering out there because they are going to give you X-Pro 1 features for $1000 rather than $1700.



I'll pick the OM-D with its wide selection of lenses and fast AF any day over the XE-1. 



EvilTed said:


> Canon M, that's no better than a Nikon J IMHO...



The EOS M is a major FLOP compared to all other mirrorless offerings from Olympus/Panasonic/Sony/Fujifilm. Lousy imaging sensor. Poor selection of lenses (excluding the massive EF/EF-S stuff). Hopelessly slow AF.


----------



## EvilTed (Sep 7, 2012)

Woody, Fuji has a 60mm macro lens.
I'll let our friend Ken Rockwell describe it 

http://kenrockwell.com/fuji/x-mount-lenses/60mm-f24.htm

The X-Pro 1 has a macro mode available using any lens...

The MK3 is FF while the X-Pro 1 is 1.5 crop, so no, it's not going to give the same depth of field as a 1.2L on a MK3, but it will give a far sharper image @ F/1.4 
I own both cameras and both lenses and if you don't believe me - go rent one 

The Fuji can give the Leica M9 a good run for a 1/4 of the money.
It weighs a lot less than a 5D MK3 + 50mm 1.2 and more importantly, it doesn't make me stand out in a crowd, which in some of the neighborhoods I shoot on the street in San Francisco is very important.

Yes, we all know the X-Trans sensor is a bitch to program to so Lightroom doesn't support RAW for Fuji yet - it will be coming as the system finds wider adoption.
As many pros have found out, the out of camera JPGs are also excellent.

Personally, I only shoot in black and white.
I shoot RAW + JPG and PP RAW using Silver Efex Pro 2 using my JPG image as a reference.
For my needs, it works great and gives results every bit as good as the MK3.

Different tools for different needs.
The 5D MK3 is not a good tool for street photography.
The Fuji X series is.

Remember, I said "The fact that it can even *come close* in image quality to the MK3 is staggering".

ET


----------



## unfocused (Sep 7, 2012)

To answer the original question, I'm not sure I'm drooling over the new Fuji, but I definitely am interested and wish Canon were equally innovative in this area.

No, it's not going to replace my DSLR and selection of Canon lenses, but that's not the point. 

I don't find the G1-X interesting (lens too slow, mediocre viewfinder, unappealing aspect ratio). The M series is a non-starter without a viewfinder and, besides, I'd have to buy new lenses to use it anyway, so why not look at competitors. I'm not going to put a 100-400 zoom on an M series camera even if I can, so my DSLR lens collection is a bit irrelevant in that regard.

I'm waiting to hear how the viewfinder performs on the new X-E1. That's going to be the real test as far as I'm concerned. On paper it sounds great, but what is it like in the real world?

I think the point is that with each new offering, Fuji seems to be getting closer to what I want in a carry-around-always-with-me camera. Canon and Nikon are offering compacts that I don't find interesting or useful. No, it's not a DSLR replacement. But as a supplement, I'm very interested. And, yes, I admit that the beautiful design of the Fujis is appealing. Most of the mirrorless offering are just plain ugly and if I'm going to be carrying something around most of the time, it might as well be nice looking.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 7, 2012)

I prefer to have my DSLR AF speed over any existing Mirrorless ( except M9) anytime.


----------



## Admin US West (Sep 7, 2012)

WATCH OUT !

There have been a number of recent threads with out of control posts. Refering to a poster as "Drunk", for example is not acceptable.

If someone does not agree with you, thats ok, no need to call names or belittle him.

Thanks


----------



## EvilTed (Sep 7, 2012)

Unfocused, you nailed it mate.

I'm not saying that the Fuji will replace my DSLR and lenses either.
If I was going that route, it would be a Leica M10 for me, however I just splurged on a 24mm F/1.4L II to add to my collection, so I think my Canon affair isn't over quite yet.

However, the Fuji gives very Leica-esque pictures and handling.
There are a number of excellent reviews, the best being Reid Reviews, where he compares the M9, M Monochrome, X-Pro 1 and x100.
The Fuji's hold up well and even better the Leica's in a number of areas (hi ISO/low light being one of them).

For someone who lusts over a Leica M series camera but cannot justify the cost (I'm one of them), the Fuji is an amazing deal.

With the announcement of new firmware and the XE-1, things are only going to get better.
Remember as well, not all mirror-less cameras are created equal.
Some are more computer than analog film camera.
Personally, I love the retro styling and function and for a walk around camera for street photography, it is amazing.

My $0.02

ET

BTW, Rocky, the M9 is 100% manual focus


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 7, 2012)

My wife was always complain the weight of my 5D2(now 5D3). Thus, I was looking for a compact camera for her. I was so interested in X-Pro1. X-Pro1 has really good reviews and the images on flicker are amazing. However, the price of X-Pro1 is too expensive. Now the new X-E1 is out and is much affordable. Hopefully the IQ will just as good as X-Pro1.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 8, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> WATCH OUT !
> 
> There have been a number of recent threads with out of control posts. Refering to a poster as "Drunk", for example is not acceptable.
> 
> ...



I actually just asked, but fair enough ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2012)

I think the problem is that it spirals out of control quickly by others who seek to outdo the original post.


----------



## And-Rew (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh good, some abuse that needs taming - nothing like a forum to get people acting unreasonably! 

So, to the question at hand - am I drooling over the X-E1?

No - but then I don't need to, I have an X-Pro 1. Though I am glad of the firmware upgrade this camera has delivered to the X-Pro 1

For the fan boi's (I'm from Suffolk and that's how we say it ;D ) - neither Canon, Nikon or Sony has anything to match the Fuji X range. And so far as IQ goes, it matches the 5D2 and is pretty much about there with a 5D3.
Yes, it's a crop sensor and no, it doesn't have as many lenses as offered by the Canon EF range - but it is soooo much better than either of those cameras in so many ways that pretty much only A/F and dual card support are the only advantages over this range of cameras in terms of body only.

As a 3 year owner and fan of the 5D2 - and a once aspiring 5D3 owner - I'm pretty much sold on this range of cameras for almost all of my photographic needs. Just need that 14mm w/a lens and I'm sorted. 

£1600 is a lot of money for the X-Pro 1, but then so is £3k for a 5D3 and £5k+ for a 1DX, and no more than a 5D2 (without lens) which people are still happy to buy!

The real issue is, what are Canon doing, or going to do, about this level of competition - because none of the G series nor the M series can match it, and Nikon are hardly pushing the boat out to raise the game.


----------



## silat shooters (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm definitely keeping an eye on this one. I agree with others here the EOS-M is non-starter for me as well. I'm looking for something to compliment my 5D III. I had an NEX 5N that had terrific IQ but focus was slooooow. Did try their LA-EA2 adapter to mount A-mount lenses and speed up the focus but it made the whole set-up unappealingly large, defeating the compact size advantage.

Tried the OM-D and that's a pretty sweet little camera, it feels like a miniature DSLR. But I'm not sold on the sensor for low light images. That's bulk of what I do, ISO 1600 - 3200.

Like others I was a Leica M shooter in the film days and sold it to go digital definitely miss that feel of the Leica, not to mention rich tonality. Took a look at the X-Pro1, it's larger than anticipated but not heavy. The viewfinder was very nice (optical) but focus was even slooooooower than my NEX 5N. So that was a deal-breaker for me. But images I have seen from it look outstanding.

Now there's a rumor that Sony will introduce a NEX PRO camera this week in addition to their NEX 6, on the 12th. Mirrorless cameras are clearly here to stay and getting better with each introduction. Don't forget the Panasonic will also be introducing their GH3 which will like be the best hybrid still/video combo camera out there. 

So the next few months will be very exciting for all of us! I will look at a number of cameras before committing to one of them. I still have lenses for the NEX system and my son uses a GH2 (primarily for video), so those two systems have priority as it was be less of an investment and if I go GH3, I can share lenses with my son. I'd feel good about doing that. But do dream of shooting more of an Leica M camera again.....


----------



## Rocky (Sep 8, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> BTW, Rocky, the M9 is 100% manual focus


That is that exact reason why I singled out the M9. With Zone focusing, it can beat the AF


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Street photography is something different. DSLR here isn't the best choice. Fuji seems to have taken this into consideration.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 8, 2012)

HarryWintergreen said:


> Street photography is something different. DSLR here isn't the best choice. Fuji seems to have taken this into consideration.



The best "street shooter" camera is something with a waist level viewfinder such that the camera need not to be raised to the eye level to draw any attention. Therefore some canon DSLR is best for the job, e.g. 60D and the T4i. Some mirrorless with swinging screen will do too. In the old film days, both the Hasselblad and Rolleiflex will be excellent choice, dispite of the larger size of the camera, due to the 6 X6 cm waistlevel view finder.


----------

